# NHS iui with donor



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Last done iui in 2007 so I'm sure lots has changed. Do u know is iui available on NHS?! Using a donor?! X


----------



## Fidgit (Oct 25, 2007)

I had iui with a donor on the nhs so yes .  Might depend on the case


----------

